# Game Thread: Game 6 [email protected]



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

To show how much I am rooting for you guys, I'll even start a game thread. If any of you guys are on line, feel free to jump in!

PHX down by 3 in second quarter. Diaw and Barbosa are playing GREAT....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Luke Walton with 3 PF already with 8:00 left in 2nd quarter!

That could prove to be a big factor.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

5 team fouls with over 7:00 left in the quarter.... big mistake on LAL because PHX is so freaking good with those free throws.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

It looks like, at least for half a game, that Barbosa is playing up to his potential and to such a big challenge.

GO SUNS!!!


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

If we grabbed more rebounds (8 boards in a half? wtf?), we would be ahead by 15.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I think the biggest thing was Luke Walton in foul trouble.... 

PHX should hang on to beat LAL.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I think the biggest thing was Luke Walton in foul trouble....
> 
> PHX should hang on to beat LAL.


The reason I am saying that is because he "would have" had a big game because of the absence of Raja Bell. Bell would have been on Kobe, and Barbosa would have been covering Walton. With Barbosa on Kobe....

DANG! Diaw got 4 fouls too.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Great finish to the 3rd quarter.

Nash stepping up to carry the team on his shoulders..... :clap: :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Lakers are having their way in the paint....

Come on!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The game is too close for comfort....

But one hell of a game to watch though.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Diaw starts working in OT with 6 points!

:headbang:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I think the game is over.

GAME 7.... HERE WE COME!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

um, did you not see the poll thread that asked if we should start a game thread or not, since we won the last game?..there was a reason why I didn't start one. 

and yeah you said you were rooting for us but then said you'd go for lakers in the Raja Bell thread. doesn't work that way


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> um, we did you not see the poll that asked if should start a game thread or not since we won last game?..there was a reason why I didn't start one
> 
> and yeah you said you were rooting for us but then said you'd go for lakers. doesn't work that way


huh?

I am completely not understanding the first part of your post.

As for the second part, I made it perfectly clear that I love underdogs. You guys are the big underdog here, especially without Raja. Now.... game 7 is a whole different story. Raja will be playing, and Kobe needs to school that kid.

Great game 6. Props to Nash and Barbosa. :cheers:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Wooooweeeee! Whatta game!

No Raja, Kobe puts up 50, and the Suns win in OT. :clap: 


Game 7 comin' up on Saturday in the desert. You gotta love this.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

Thank Goodness, we won!!! :banana: 

Great effort by the whole team! Looks like Barbosa did a great job! :yes: Of course Kobe went off, but the most important thing is that we´re tied now, and have a chance to finish it at home.

... And the best thing: Kobe missed the potential game-winning shot, in front of his home crowd! :biggrin: 

Couldn´t ask for more.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> huh?



yeah, ooops. left out a few important words  fixed now.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Looks like we'll be waiting a few more days for our next game. 

Well played Suns. Hope you take the series.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> yeah, ooops. left out a few important words  fixed now.


I kinda, sorta understood it.... 

I edited my post as well. Good luck in Game 7!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> I kinda, sorta understood it....
> 
> I edited my post as well. Good luck in Game 7!



ah, well I just mean we already agreed not to make a game thread again (for this game) since I didn't make one last time and we won. it's a superstitous thing. someone made a poll about it. but you made a thread in the middle of the game. good thing we didn't lose...


and yeah I saw the edit. yeah. you went for underdogs and then think we should lose the next game. just kinda odd to go for us one day and then not the next

and thanks man


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

cadarn said:


> Looks like we'll be waiting a few more days for our next game.
> 
> Well played Suns. Hope you take the series.



haha thanks. sometimes a hard long series can keep a team focused or just wear em out for the next rd. we'll see.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

...

- Fine for clotheslining Kobe Bryant: $10,000

- Cost of preparing a big party for advancing to the second round: $20,000

- Play the Lakers at LA, without our best defender (who guards the league´s best player), and beat them in overtime, after Kobe had missed the game-winning shot, shutting up all the so-called experts that said the Lakers would finish the series on Thursday: PRICELESS!!!! :laugh: 


GO SUNS!!!! :clap: 75% of the work is done! It won´t mean anything if we don´t play like this on saturday!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> ah, well I just mean we already agreed not to make a game thread again (for this game) since I didn't make one last time and we won. it's a superstitous thing. someone made a poll about it. but you made a thread in the middle of the game. good thing we didn't lose...
> 
> 
> and yeah I saw the edit. yeah. you went for underdogs and then think we should lose the next game. just kinda odd to go for us one day and then not the next
> ...


Nah... it's not really odd. I am a huge "NBA fan" with emphasis on the Mavs. I just love to watch any NBA game, and my TV is always on with NBA League Pass. Marion and Nash are both on top of my 10 favorite players, but that Raja Bell needs a good spanking from his mama or something. His complete lack of manners is uncalled for in a professional sport.

I had picked PHX to win the series before the Raja/Kobe incident.

FYI, my outlook is that, if PHX bags game 7, you are heading to the finals. If LAL wins game 7, they'll get squashed by LAC.

Maybe if Raja gets run over by a car, and I'll be rooting for you guys again! LOL...

Once again, good luck!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> Nah... it's not really odd. I am a huge "NBA fan" with emphasis on the Mavs. I just love to watch any NBA game, and my TV is always on with NBA League Pass. Marion and Nash are both on top of my 10 favorite players, but that Raja Bell needs a good spanking from his mama or something. His complete lack of manners is uncalled for in a professional sport.
> 
> I had picked PHX to win the series before the Raja/Kobe incident.
> 
> ...



yeah, what Raja did was uncalled for. Plain stupidity.

and I don't know getting run over would be a good lesson though. maybe throw him off a cliff? I'm kidding. that's all too extreme. he got his suspension, and was fined. we'll see if Kobe tries to show him up in the next game or something when he is back

and I don't know about WCFs if we win. Clippers are a good team.

and thanks again.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

OMG, talk about insane....

I was actually shouting at the screen. I never do that. Absolutely incredible game. Don't know if my heart can bear watching on Saturday.

Laurie


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

WE SURVIVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

This series has been crazy. Game 7 baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Nash did his thing again ^_^ Game 7.... Here we come! GOOOOOOOOOO SUNS WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT ^_^


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Very unsucessful try.


----------



## Christian (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm happy the Suns won!!! :banana:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Congrats on the big win. I have high expectations for game 7. May you lose in the final seconds of a heartbreaker. You need to pay for the misery you caused me last night, and the final that I bombed as a result of it. Please... I cannot bear the torture anymore..


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Congrats on the big win. I have high expectations for game 7. *May you lose in the final seconds of a heartbreaker. You need to pay for the misery you caused me last night*, and the final that I bombed as a result of it. Please... I cannot bear the torture anymore..



we know what that all feels like, especially being heartbroken. and I think we've had quite a bit misery to where it's even now..lol

sorry about that final btw.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

thought this was an interesting article

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/060505






> By Bill Simmons
> Page 2
> 
> 
> ...


----------

